# 129 is a difficult sat !!!



## johnteeee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi guys
I was just wondering, is 65% a decent signal on 129w ? considering where I live zip 14201. Both 110 & 119 are in low 90s.
I'm constantly worried about snow and rain fade.

Appreciate any input.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

I would think you would be a candidate for Eastern Arc, assuming you have line of sight to those satellites.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

PokerJoker said:


> I would think you would be a candidate for Eastern Arc, assuming you have line of sight to those satellites.


Buffalo, NY is not an eastern arc DMA. Any EA work would be DIY AFAIK.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

johnteeee said:


> Hi guys
> I was just wondering, is 65% a decent signal on 129w ? considering where I live zip 14201. Both 110 & 119 are in low 90s.
> I'm constantly worried about snow and rain fade.
> 
> Appreciate any input.


That depends on what transponder your looking at. T21 is usually up round 80 here in OH, but T4 is only round 50.


----------



## johnteeee (Apr 3, 2005)

scoobyxj
You are 100% correct. I changed the transponder and the signal went right up !
I guess all is ok for now. Next week we're supposed to have rain and T-storm 
everyday. I think that 'll be an ultimate test.

Thanks guys


----------



## desiguy2447 (May 27, 2009)

I got 129 installed about three weeks ago on second dish. I have signal from 50 to 80 (depends on the TP).

For the most part the signal is between (69 to 80) the national HD programming. 

The locals on TP 13 are the lowest at (50 to 56). 
For which the Tech said was normal for our area (Gainesville FL).


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

johnteeee said:


> Hi guys
> I was just wondering, is 65% a decent signal on 129w ? considering where I live zip 14201. Both 110 & 119 are in low 90s.
> I'm constantly worried about snow and rain fade.
> 
> Appreciate any input.


129 could be difficult around here. The preferred satellite is 61.5, which should have just about everything that 129 has, plus the HD versions of local channels 2, 4, 23, and 29 which are not on 129.

But then, getting 61.5 means adding a wing dish, like I have.



Mertzen said:


> Buffalo, NY is not an eastern arc DMA. Any EA work would be DIY AFAIK.


The problem with giving yourself EA in Buffalo is that only half the local stations are on 61.5 in HD. That means that half the locals are not available on EA, and if you don't subscribe to HD then none of the locals are on EA. Right now, all of the SD locals are on 110. I suppose you could use a 1000.4 dish to get most of the programming from EA, and add a wing dish to get the locals from 110, but then you're back to a two dish solution and you might as well stay with the standard Dish 500 on 110 and 119 with a wing dish on 61.5.

If you went with a single dish EA solution, you would lose half or all of the local stations. I won't miss any of the locals that are on 110 only, but my wife would miss ABC (which isn't available in HD on 61.5) So, since she wouldn't be happy with the switch, the switch won't happen for me, at least.


----------

